

Planck Stars: new type of star emerges from black holes - markmassie
http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.6562

======
M0T0K0
Wow.

Seeing this after Bill Nye using Ken Ham yesterday as a punching bag just
makes me smile.

~~~
deletes
This?
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6kgvhG3AkI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6kgvhG3AkI)

